# One of my favorite & most beautiful mares...



## Leeana (Oct 28, 2010)

This is a mare that is quickly becoming one of my favorites, Wauk A Way Kitty (aka "Kee Kee" or "Keeks"). She is such a pretty mare, that is naturally elegant, feminine and radiant - I love that in a mare. I was going back through some photos from Summer and found these and wanted to share - she is a 5 year old and is bred & confirmed in foal for 2011. She is starting to warm up to humans and accept as well as return some affection. She came up today in the pasture to me and rubbed her head on my side, which was amazing and allowed me to rub on her some. She came from a large farm dispersal and was just about totally untouched until she came to Ohio, and spent the time since just out here in my small pasture with just a little work. I think she is quickly finding a place in my heart......I do love & enjoy all of my ponies, but there is a handful that are overly special to me for other reason....

Kee kee.....


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Oct 28, 2010)

I love that first photo



can't wait to see her foal



.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Oct 28, 2010)

she is beautiful


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 28, 2010)

What a very beautiful mare


----------



## Leeana (Oct 28, 2010)

TheCaseFamily00 said:


> I love that first photo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey how is T2 doing???????????


----------



## Jill (Oct 29, 2010)

She's beautiful, Leeana


----------



## LindaL (Oct 29, 2010)

her!!!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Oct 29, 2010)

T2 is great,that boy has character! He follows be everywhere,love him



. I'll have to put some pics on facebook,i can't seem to get them on here,lol.


----------



## Leeana (Oct 30, 2010)

You will have to send me some pictures Laney! Carolyn would probably love some too...............


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Oct 30, 2010)

I can't believe it's been almost a year



. I just love that little guy,if you're ever in the neighborhood you need to stop by.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Oct 30, 2010)

Leeana if you go to facebook on my mobile uploads there is one of him in the line up with the other minis.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Oct 30, 2010)

I like a mare that you can tell just by looking at her she is a mare. Yours IS very feminine and a pretty girl!


----------



## RAPfrosty (Oct 30, 2010)

Such a pretty girl! You must be excited for that baby!


----------



## Woodland Acres Farm (Nov 1, 2010)

Oh what a beautiful mare! I can see why she is becoming your favorite. Love her color.


----------

